# Orthodontic cost - is it worth it?



## elainem (16 Jul 2013)

Hi! My daughter had an appointment with an orthodontist today. She was referred by her dentist. The orthodontist didn't seem completely money-grabbing as I had been led to expect. What he said was that dentists don't really specialise in orthodontics so they tend to send everyone with a slight overbite - my daughter's is 7mm. 

He asked me and my daughter if the look of her teeth bothered us - they don't - they are very slightly prominent.

He then said that the slight overbite she did have wouldn't lead to clicking of her jaw or jaw damage. He said the orthodontic treatment would be purely cosmetic. Further, he said that although this was the age to do orthodontics - 12 - he couldn't guarantee that the treatment would be successful, but that it would cost around 4k.

He said it was purely up to us if we wanted to get the orthodontics done. I asked him if it was his own daughter, would he get them done - he said yes but that if he was a painter and decorator, he would probably prefer to paint his house. I appreciate his honesty and humour, but what would anyone here make of this? Would you get the orthodontics done? I have seen some women in 20s with braces before they get married - wedding photos etc - is it absolutely imperative that it is done now. I have just started an education policy for the kids and am putting in 500 per month - 4k in orthodontic treatment would have an impact on this - is orthodontic treatment really worth it for slight prominence? Would welcome comments/advice?


----------



## homecoming (17 Jul 2013)

It seems unecessary and not imperative to have the treatment and a purely a matter of choice. My son has 5 teeth in one space and orthodontics are necessary but he is the same age as your daughter and won't be having it done for another year or so. Each treatment plan may be different.

I'm in my late forties and I have just had braces fitted because of a long standing ortho problem and this is probably the first time we can really afford to go down this road. There can be some discomfort and the odd sleepless night, but the evaluation is whether you really feel it is necessary. From what I read, your on the fence with this one. My comment would be to keep your money, your dentist is already telling you so.


----------



## noproblem (17 Jul 2013)

The very slight prominence is not a problem, your dentist is more or less telling you this. It can also be quite an attractive feature. From what I hear, there's kids that think these braces are part of growing up, cosmetic, a fad and, are almost demanding them.


----------



## emeralds (17 Jul 2013)

My almost 17 year old son got braces 15 months ago. At 12 we were told (by an orthodontist) that they were not necessary - there were some cosmetic issues and a slight overbite but to keep our money. 2 years later we were becoming concerned about his teeth so went back. At that stage the orthodontist was in full agreement that he needed braces. His teeth/jaw had moved out of alignment in those 2 years. So he got them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jul 2013)

Hi Elaine

I left this up as it seemed to be a cosmetic question, but as is inevitably drifting into  medical advice , it is breaching our guidelines of no medical discussion.

Brendan


----------

